
What lengths did Microsoft go to keep the Surface a secret? - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/131418-what-lengths-did-microsoft-go-to-keep-the-surface-a-secret
======
eat
Maybe people's expectations of Microsoft are just so low that no one actually
thought they'd try to compete.

~~~
ams6110
This is the first time they've really done anything squarely in the personal
computing hardware space. They've had peripheral devices, and the Xbox, but
this is quite a bold new step for them. The thing is, they've not done it
before. I'd expect them to make at least a few mistakes.

~~~
excuse-me
It's not clear if they are actually intending to make this - or if like
Google's Nexus phone it's really only meant as a development standard.

Back in the 386/486 days Intel used to make PCs which you bought to test your
code on - but it didn't mean intel were getting into the Walmart space.

------
grecy
> Give Microsoft credit here: the Surface is something different. If the
> tablet itself doesn’t convince you, then the innovative Touch Cover surely
> does

Ahh, What about the Surface is "something different", _other than_ the Touch
Cover?

~~~
kevingadd
So it's a tablet with an integrated stand and digitizer and new kind of case
and a new operating system and you think there's nothing remotely different
about it?

~~~
grecy
>integrated stand

Come on, it's a piece of plastic on the back. Overall, this is of low
importance for a tablet.

>kind of case

I said _other than_ the case

> new operating system

Windows 8 isn't "new".. it just doesn't exist anywhere yet. All the OEMs will
use it too.

I don't see anything to "give them credit for something different"

~~~
excuse-me
This is a game changer for MSFT.

For the last 25years they have let the OEMs take the risk, whether Dell/HP/IBM
win or lose in the market - MSFT gets it's revenue.

But this led to them losing control of the experience - as we saw with them
watering down the "Vista capable" requirements to give OEMs a break on their
cheap machines.

In the consumer market this really hurt them: Windows + crap $300 Walmart
laptop = Windows is crap. At least in the mind of the consumer looking at
Apple's shiny toys. So even if Windows 7 is a better or more capable OS than
iPad the overall experience of a Windows7 Starter edition on a netbook
certainly isn't.

Whether MSFT build this, or make OEMs step up their quality - the new game is
that users experience has to be a lot better. unless MSFT want to try and live
on declining revenues from Office licenses and MS-Server CALS

~~~
grecy
OK, so MS are changing the way Windows integrates with hardware. Cool.

I ask my original question:

Ahh, What about the __Surface __is "something different", other than the Touch
Cover?

(as in, the device itself)

------
joelthelion
Pretty sad considering it's going to stay a secret :-D

------
excuse-me
>Windows is the de facto computing platform, and there’s nowhere else to go.

On the desktop but not on tablets. HP, Dell, Lenovo can just decide that they
are going to continue shipping Windows7 on laptops and to corporates and
ignore this.

MSFT can hardly tell them all it won't supply them with OEM licenses.

I suspect there will have to be a lot of pre-sales payments made to a lot of
OEMs to persuade them to invest in Windows8 products.

